# Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler



## wasserstoffkopf (23. November 2012)

*Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Hallo ich suche für meine MSI R7970 einen neuen Kühler, der leiser ist als der Standart.
Mir ist auch wichtig das alle spannungswandler gehühlt werden.
Welche Kühler kämen da in Frage?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

MSI im Referenzdesign?


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Genau das Refernzdesign


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

z.b. den hier
EKL Alpenföhn Peter 79XX Edition (84000000081) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
musst du nur 2 140mm lüfter selber kaufen und anbringen größere lüfter sind ja leiser und die spannungswandler werden genug durch den luftfluss gekühlt,außerdem ist soweit ich lese termischer kleber sind 16 passiv kühler beigeliefert,hierzu würde ich dir noiseblocker lüfter empfehlen wenn du viel wert auf ruhe legst.

bedenke jedoch die massive größe(kann ca 5 slots belegen)


----------



## cryzen (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ARCTIC COOLING Accelero Xtreme 7970/7950  sind gleich Kuehler fuer die spanungswandler bei

und nur 3 slots!!!!!!!


----------



## Farbfieber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

ich würde den nehmen Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » VGA-Kühler - Arctic Cooling » Arctic Accelero Xtreme 7970/7950 VGA Cooler kostet das gleiche wie der peter, bloss das du für den peter noch die lüfter brauchst. Zu dem ist der kühler echt sowas von verdammt leise.

Werde ihn mir auch holen für meine VTX3D RADEON HD 7970 GHz X-Edition


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

92 mm lüfter sind nur wieder lauter deswegen bevorzuge ich giganten lüfter,da ich eh kein sli verwende.


----------



## Farbfieber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

92mm lüfter laut? das doch nen scherz, hab genau den gleichen auf meiner gtx 560ti momentan sitzen, und die karte hörste kein bisschen, nur wenn du direkt mit dem ohr dran bist  arctic verkauft die megasilent lüfter überhaupt!
und dabei ist egal ob die karte im idle ist oder im last zustand.


----------



## cryzen (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

besser wie der arctic geht schon garnicht mehr außer wakü,  dazu sieht er auch noch sehr gut aus,nicht wie der rest und ist auf 100% zu laut wie meine asus dcu2 7970 bei 25-30% lüfterdrehzahl


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

die 2 80mm lüfter meiner gpu waren laut und der 92mm lüfter meines alten cpu kühlers war es auch,ich vertraue kleinen lüftern nicht^^


----------



## Farbfieber (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

du redest von gewöhnlichen lüftern, die lüfter die arctic bei diesem grafikkartenkühler verbaut sind, kannste mit anderen lüftern garnicht vergleichen. also ich hab schon meinen zweiten gpu kühler von arctic und nen kumpel von mir hat einen für ne gtx 285 und wir sind der selben meinung, bei diesem kühler kannste blind zuschlagen, das ideale teil für silent freaks. zudem belastet er das pcb nicht so imens wie andere kühler. einziges manko, 30,9cm einbaulänge


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

was halteten ihr von den Arctic Accelero hybrid 7970?


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Keine Kompakt Wasserkühlung 
Außerdem viel zu teuer


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

also für meine cpu funktioniert ne kompakt wakü super warum nciht auch für ne gpu? nachteile wären hohe umdrehungszahl wegen nur 1 radiator,vorteile hitze direkt nach draußen führbar


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Ich sag immer entweder ne Highend Luftkühlung, die so gut wie eine Kompakt Wasserkühlung ist oder eine richtige Wakü


----------



## cryzen (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

nimm den Arctic accelero 7970 das ist der bester fuer die karte glaube mir der ist extrem leise und küehl und fuer den preis kriegst du nix besseres 

also ich wuerde es kaufen hatte davon 2 auf meinen alten gtx 480 sli gespann und konnte mich nie beschweren ueber die lautstaerke


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Also mir hat der Accelero Xtreme Plus auf meiner damaligen HD5870 sehr gute Dienste geleistet, hatte in BF3 max. 44Grad 
Hatte den Peter auch einmal er schaut gut aus und kühlt auch super, das einzige was mir nicht gefallen hat das er so unhandlich ist, überhaupt wenn man öfter ein und ausbaut


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

ich glaube ich werde auch mal drüber nachdenken mir nen accelero für di enächste gpu anzuschaffen^^
wenn der wirklich so gut ist wie alle behaupten,aber woran sieht man beim kaufen ob etwas eine referenzplatine ist?


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

.com xD danke


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (24. November 2012)

Ooh stimmt, ist ausgebessert. Danke !


----------



## wasserstoffkopf (24. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Ich werde mir dann den Arctic Accelero 7970 holen, da ihr einige überzeugt von den sind zumal alle kühlerchen für die Ram´s und Spannungswandler dabei sind.
Ich danke euch vielmals


----------



## Fischer995 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Radeon 7970 alternative Kühler*

Kann dir den peter nur wärmstens empfehlen. Den preis den du zahlst lohnt sich 100%. Habe selber auf meiner gtx 580 3gb erst den arctic und dann den peter drauf gehabt. Und der peter bringt bessere temps und die lüfter sind um einiges leiser (vollast nicht aus dem case zu hören).


----------

